# Weekly competition 2009-13



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2009)

This is the last week from 2009-Quarter 1. After this week a summary for the year will be given and starting next week the "unpopular events" will be removed permanently

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F R' U' F U' R2 U2 F' 
*2. *U2 F U' F2 U' F U2 R' U 
*3. *U2 F' R U F2 R' U R' F' 
*4. *F2 U2 F R2 F R F' R 
*5. *R2 F' R F' R2 U R' F' U 

*3x3x3*
*1. *U B2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 F' U' B R' B' D' B' R' (21f)
*2. *D' L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 B' L D2 F' D F2 D' F2 L2 D F (19f)
*3. *D2 R' B2 D2 R U2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' F2 D' R' F2 D' R F' (20f)
*4. *D2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 R2 B D2 F' U2 L D' L F U' L' (20f)
*5. *D' R2 U' F2 U' R2 D B2 U B2 F2 L' F' L2 R2 U' L2 D B D' L2 (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *D L Uw Fw' F2 Rw' D2 B2 F U L R' B2 Fw' F L' Rw2 R2 U B F' D L2 Uw B Uw' F' Rw2 Fw R U2 B' L2 U2 Fw F2 R2 Uw2 L2 Rw'
*2. *B' Uw' Fw D2 U2 Rw' R' B Fw' F2 L D' L Rw' R' B' U B2 Fw F2 D2 L' R' D L' U' B D2 Uw2 L R B' Uw2 R2 D L Fw Uw2 R' U'
*3. *B2 R' Fw F2 D Uw2 U' R' Fw Rw D Fw' R Fw' R2 D L' U2 Fw D' Uw R2 Fw2 L' Rw' D2 B D Uw' U2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 F2 R' Fw' F' Rw' D'
*4. *L R Fw' F2 Rw' D2 Uw2 B' D' B2 D2 Uw B2 Fw' F D' Fw2 L' Rw D B2 L' Rw B Fw F L B' Fw' Uw2 F U2 L D F L2 Rw2 D B F2
*5. *Rw D U' Rw' D2 Uw U R2 B' Fw2 F L2 D U' Fw F2 D2 B' L' U2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw' L Rw D' Uw' U' Fw D F' R' U' Fw Rw' R D' U' L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 B2 Bw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 L' Bw F2 Lw2 U Lw2 D B' F Rw' D2 Dw Uw2 F' Uw2 L' Lw' U' L2 D' Bw' Fw U2 L2 R D Uw2 Rw' B Lw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw' F Uw2 B' D B' Bw' Fw Lw D Dw Uw' F Uw2 Bw2 Lw Fw' L2 B' Lw Rw'
*2. *B' Bw' R F2 D' Dw' Uw' U' L2 Lw Rw Fw Rw R' U' Lw2 B Bw Fw Rw B' Fw' Lw D2 Uw' Lw' B Bw Uw Lw B' R2 B D' Rw' D2 Dw Fw' D' Dw Bw' Dw' Lw Rw2 Bw D Dw Uw Lw2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 Fw L' Lw R' Fw' L2 Rw' R
*3. *D L R' Uw' L Dw Lw Fw F' L R' Dw U2 Lw Bw' L Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 Dw' Uw2 B Dw' Fw L' Lw Rw2 R' D' Dw2 Uw U Lw' B F L Uw' B Bw' F Dw U' Rw' B' D Uw2 L Rw B U R' U L Rw2 R' B Fw2 F' Lw2
*4. *Bw2 Lw Uw2 Lw' D2 U' R' B2 R B' Bw' U2 Fw' F2 L2 B' U' Lw' Uw Bw2 Lw R Uw' Bw2 F' R2 Fw' F' Dw2 U2 Rw2 U2 L B' Fw Uw Fw' Lw' B Bw' R2 U B D Dw' Uw' Bw Fw2 U' B F2 R B2 F D L Rw2 R D' Dw
*5. *Lw D2 Uw2 Lw' U' F Dw2 Lw B2 F2 Rw Fw2 Uw' U' R' B2 Bw' Fw F' Dw B2 Fw F2 Lw2 D Dw' Bw F R' Dw' U2 B2 L' Lw' R2 D2 R' Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 B Fw2 F2 Dw Lw2 F' Dw B2 D Dw' U2 F2 D L2 Fw2 Dw' L2 Lw' F Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D' 2F' F2 2D2 F' D2 2D 3U' U2 L 2U' L2 3R' 2R R2 2U' U 3F' 2L2 R D' 3U 2U' L' 2U 3R2 R' 3F2 F 2D U' B L2 2L' 2R 2D2 3U2 L 2B2 F' 3R D' U2 R2 F2 U F 2D2 3U 3F 2F2 2L' 2R 3U 2L' D 3R U2 2B D' 2B2 F' R 2B2 L' 3R 2D' F U 2B L' 2F F2 L' 2L R' 2F 3U2 L2 2L2
*2. *2R 3U' U 2B R2 B' U' R U' 2F' 3R' 2R B 2F F' D 2D' R' 2D' L' 2F' D2 2D 2U2 2L 3F 2R' 2U' 2L' 2D' 2U' R' F 2L' R2 2B 3U2 B2 3U B 2L' 2D' 3F' F2 2D2 L2 R2 B F2 2D' 3U 2U' U' L2 2R B2 2D' 2L B' 2B2 2D' U F2 2D 2L F2 R 2F2 U B2 R' 2U L2 3F' 2F' F U L' D' 2F
*3. *2B2 F 2U2 2B2 2F L' 2L' 3R' 2R R' B2 3F2 U2 3R' 2R' 2B2 R' 2B2 2F2 D 3U' 2F2 3U 2B' D 2B2 R' D B2 2R2 U2 3R' 2B' F2 L 2L 2R2 D2 2B' 3R 2R2 R 2B2 U2 2L' 3R' U R B 3F2 3U 2B D 2U' B 3F2 2L 3R' D 2D 3F2 3R2 2R 2F D 2D2 3U' 2B2 2L D 2L2 2D 3U2 2U 3F' 2F2 3U 2U2 U B
*4. *3U2 2L 2B' 2L2 3R2 F 2L 2B 2D2 3U U' 2F' 2R2 B2 2B 2F' F' 2D' 2L' 2B' 2L' B' D2 2F2 F' U' B2 3F 2F' 2U 2F 3R2 B 2U2 U B2 3U' 2B 3F2 L 3R2 F2 3R2 F2 D U L' U2 2B2 L' 2R' R' U' 3F' 2R' 3F2 2F' F 3R' 2B' 2L' F' 2D2 3U2 2F' 2D' 2F2 D' F' 2L' 2R' B2 D' L 2L' 3R' 2R' 3U 2R 2U'
*5. *2F U' 3F 2F L' 3R2 2R R' 2F2 U B' L 3R2 2R2 R' 3U2 2B2 2F F' R F' 3R B 3U' 3F D2 2D B L' 2L 3R 2R2 R' 2F L2 D2 2U2 L' R2 3F L' 3U2 2B 3R 2B2 3U 2U' 2L2 2F R2 B' 2R2 R 2D' 3R' R D2 2B' U F' 2U 2F' L' 3R2 2R 2B2 3F D2 2D' F' 3R2 R D 2F2 2D 2U2 2F2 2L 2D R

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B 2U L2 2R2 3U2 3R2 3D2 3U2 2U' U F 2D2 U B' 2B' 2L' 3R2 R' B2 2F' 2R 2D' 2F 2R2 D' B D B' 3B2 F 2R2 2D 3D 3B D' 2D2 2B' U2 F2 2D B2 3U2 U2 2R 3B2 F2 2L 3R 3D' 3U2 U2 L 2L 2U' L2 2D 3D2 2U U' 3F' R2 2D' 3B2 2L R 3D 3U R' 2F D2 2D' 3B D' 3D U 3R 3U' 3R2 3B' 2D' 2L' 3D 2F2 L 2L' 3L R2 3U F2 3D' F L 2L' 3R2 U' 3L 3D' 2L2 3L2 3R2
*2. *L2 2L2 3L 2R' R2 2B 2F2 F 3R 3B2 2U 3R' U B2 3F' 2F 3U' 3B F' 2L' 2U2 B 3F U' L' 3U R 2B' U' 2L2 D 3U' 3L 3B D 2D L2 2B' 3U 3L2 R 3F2 3R U B' F' R B' 3B' 2F D 2D2 B' 3F' D2 3D' 2U U' 3L2 D 3U2 3R2 2R2 3B2 2L 3F 3U' 2B' 3B2 2L F' 2R' D 2D U L' 3R R F' 2D' 3U' 3L2 3R2 2R2 R 3U 3B2 3U 2U2 2B2 3F' D' 2D2 3D' 3U2 2U2 2L R 2F R
*3. *B 2D B' 3B' 3R2 D2 2U' L2 F' 3D 2U U R 3F' 2R 2F2 3D' 3U2 3B F' 3L B2 D' 2D' 3D2 U2 2L2 D2 2L B F 2D' B' 2B' 2F' 2D2 2F2 3D L' 2F2 2U2 2B' D' 2D U' 2B L 3L' R' 2B2 D 2D' 3U' 3L' 3R D 2U2 B' L' 2L' 2R' 2F 2D' 3U B2 3B' R B2 3B' 3F' 2F D' L D U 2B2 3L2 3R 3B' 3L2 B' 2B2 3B' 2F2 F2 3L 3R2 D2 2D' U2 2B' 3B F 3D2 L 3U2 3L2 3D' 2U 2F
*4. *2F2 F' D2 B 3R 3U2 2U U2 L 2R' 2B F2 L2 3R' 2R2 D2 3L2 2F' 3L D' 3L2 2R' 3D2 L 2F' 2D' 3U2 2U' 2B 3U2 U2 3F 3L 3R B 3F2 L 3L D R 2B' F' D' 3U2 3L2 3D 2B 3B2 D 3D2 3B2 2D2 2U U' 2L' R2 3U' B 2B2 3B2 3F2 R2 D2 3B 2F2 3U 3L' 2R' R2 B' 3B2 D2 3R' 3D L 3L 2U 3R2 B' 3B2 2L 3L 2D2 U' 2R R2 2U U 3R 3U2 3L' 2R2 2F2 3D 3U2 3L2 D2 F' D' 3U
*5. *R B2 3U 3L' 2F 3U 3F 2F' F' 2D2 3U2 2L2 3D' U' 3F' 3D2 2B' 2F' 3R2 2B 2F' L2 D 2D B' 3D 2U2 2F2 F 2U' 3L B' 2U2 2F R D' 3D' 2F2 F' 3L' R2 3U2 F2 D' 2D' 3D2 3U2 3F' 3R' 2R' B2 2D' 3D 3U' 3B' L' 2L 3L 3U' R2 D' 2L 2R B2 3L' 2R2 2F' 3D2 3R D' 2L 3L R' 2B 3D' U 3B' 3R' 2B 2L2 D2 3L F' R2 2F2 D2 2D' 2U2 U2 2B2 3F' 3L' R D2 B2 D 3D 3F2 2R 2D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 U F2 U' R U2 F' U' 
*2. *F' U F2 U' R' U F U' R2 
*3. *R2 F' U F R2 F2 U' F' R' U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 D U' B' U' R2 U2 B2 L D' U' (19f)
*2. *D2 R' U2 F2 R F2 L' R2 F2 U' L R B' D' U' F' U L B' U2 (20f)
*3. *U B2 D F2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R U2 R' B' U' L' F U L2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Uw F Rw2 D2 B Fw Uw2 U F D2 F U2 L' R B2 Fw' F2 Uw B' D' U' Fw' F2 Rw2 B L' R2 D U F' U2 L2 B D Uw2 Rw R2 B' Fw
*2. *B' Fw' D' F2 Rw2 B Fw2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 D Uw U' R2 Fw Uw U' B2 Fw' F L2 Rw' R2 U' F2 Uw' F2 L2 Rw R' B L R' F D' Fw F' L'
*3. *Rw' D' Uw R' Fw Rw2 F2 L2 Rw2 Fw' D2 L Rw B F D2 Uw2 B' Fw F2 D' L2 Rw2 R' B' L Rw R U F' Uw2 R B2 Rw2 U2 B' D2 Fw Rw F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw' F Lw' R2 B' R2 D2 Dw' Uw' F L Lw Rw2 R F' D' Lw2 D L U Lw Rw2 D L R Dw' Uw2 U2 F' D2 Fw2 Dw' Rw D' Uw' U B' D' Bw' Lw2 Bw Uw' U2 Bw2 D Uw2 L2 D Lw2 B' Lw' Dw2 Uw L2 Rw' D Dw Rw2 R'
*2. *Uw F2 Uw2 U2 R' D Rw2 D2 Uw B' D' B Bw' U' L' Rw' R2 F' D U2 Lw' Rw D U2 F2 D2 Dw2 B2 Fw Lw' R' Dw B2 L' B2 D B Dw' B' D Dw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 F2 D2 B R2 U' B' Lw D2 L' Lw2 Uw' U Lw' Dw2 Fw2 Lw'
*3. *D' F2 Rw2 B Lw Rw2 B2 Rw U Lw B D B' Dw B2 Uw' B Fw2 U2 B2 Bw F2 L Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw' B2 Bw' F2 L2 D Dw R' B2 F Lw2 Bw Fw2 L' D' Uw U' Fw' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U2 B' D Dw Uw2 U' B' F R' D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 R F2 R' B' F' L B' D' B' U' F2 D L R (21f)
*2. *D2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 R2 B2 R' U' R' U2 R U' F' D L F (20f)
*3. *R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 F2 R U2 F L2 U2 F' L' U R2 U2 B' U F2 (21f)
*4. *D' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 L' D2 B L2 R D' R2 B' F2 (21f)
*5. *B2 R2 U2 R U2 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 U' L' D2 F' R' B2 D' R2 (21f)
*6. *D2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 R U B D L' D U' F' U R2 B' F (20f)
*7. *R2 D B2 R2 D F2 U R2 D' U' R2 B2 F' D2 F2 D' F L' U2 R B2 (21f)
*8. *L U2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 R' B2 R2 F2 U B2 F L U L2 R' B L2 B (21f)
*9. *R2 F D2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 F D2 F' U2 R' U' F' D' L' F' R' F L (21f)
*10. *F2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 D' B2 R' D' B' R' U B' L' F2 D F D2 U' (21f)
*11. *F2 D2 L R2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 D U L U F2 R B' R' B2 F' R2 (21f)
*12. *U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 R U2 F' R D U' L' D2 R2 B F' L2 U2 (21f)
*13. *F2 D B2 U2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D' B2 L D' L2 F2 L2 B L' F2 D' F' (21f)
*14. *B R2 D2 F D2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F2 R' B D2 F L2 U' L' B' F U' (21f)
*15. *L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' R' B2 L2 U L' F U B U R U2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 D2 F' R B' F2 L U' F2 D' (21f)
*2. *R2 D U2 F2 R2 U R2 D L2 U2 F R B2 L B' U' R2 U2 B' F' U (21f)
*3. *B2 D2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U B' D2 R' B L2 F2 U L B2 U' R2 U' (20f)
*4. *L2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 D F R' D2 B2 R' D2 B' L' U L (21f)
*5. *U2 B' D2 L2 F U2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 F R' F2 R B2 U B' L' F' D' (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R B2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 F2 L B2 D2 U' F D2 B2 U' L' U2 F2 L' R2 (21f)
*2. *D R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 L R' F' D' R2 U2 B F2 D' U F' (21f)
*3. *R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' U R' B R' D L2 D' F' U2 F2 (21f)
*4. *U' B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 B D2 U R D R' F2 D B R' (21f)
*5. *R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B' R D2 U' F D2 R2 D' L' B' (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' R2 D2 B' D2 F L U B' F' D L R2 (21f)
*2. *L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R' F2 R2 B D L D' B2 D2 R2 B (21f)
*3. *B2 D2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L D R' D' B' U2 L R D' B D' (19f)
*4. *R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U L2 F R2 U' B D' R U' F D L (21f)
*5. *L2 F2 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 L2 F' D2 B U L' B2 R B D2 B L2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D R2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 R' B2 F2 U' F' L B' L2 U2 R' (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *F2 D2 Uw2 U2 B D' U Fw2 F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 R' Uw' R D' Uw' U F L D Uw U' L' Rw' R D R' F L' R Fw D Rw' R2 D2 L2 F' D2 Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R F' U F' R2 F U' 
*3. *L' U2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 R B2 D2 B' L U F' U' R' F D R2 U F (21f)
*4. *B' Fw2 F' U Fw2 R' Uw2 B2 F' Rw2 F L' Rw2 B D2 Uw' U2 F2 R Fw' L2 R2 Fw' R' B' Fw2 L Rw2 R' D2 B' F2 Uw R2 B Fw' F2 Rw' Uw L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U F2 R' U' R U2 R' F' 
*3. *L2 U2 L U2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 R' U' R' B2 L U F' L B' F2 L' R2 (21f)
*4. *Fw L D2 Uw L Rw' R' D2 Uw U2 Fw2 F' Rw D B2 F2 D2 Uw U2 Rw2 Fw F U' L Rw2 R2 F D Uw2 L D U2 Fw2 L Rw' R' Uw2 F Uw F'
*5. *Bw Fw L Lw2 Rw2 Fw U2 L2 B Dw U2 L' Fw' Dw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R Dw' F Lw2 Rw' Uw Bw2 Uw Bw D' Bw' D Uw2 U R' F2 D U2 B' Bw' F' D Dw2 Uw U' Rw' Uw B2 Lw2 Rw R2 Dw L2 D' Dw Uw2 Bw R2 Uw Lw' Rw' R' Dw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U2 F U' F' U F2 R' 
*3. *B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U F2 D B2 U' B R B' U2 L' U L2 R F' U (21f)
*4. *L B' Fw2 F2 U' L' B' Fw F' D2 Uw2 F Rw' Uw Rw' R2 Fw L2 D Uw F2 Uw B' Fw2 L Rw2 R Uw2 Rw D Uw2 U' Rw R Fw2 F Rw2 R' F2 D'
*5. *Bw' L D2 Fw D2 L2 Lw Rw2 R Fw' Dw2 U2 Rw2 B L2 Rw Bw' Rw2 R2 Bw2 Dw' L2 Bw F2 L Bw Uw2 U2 B2 Bw Fw' R' Uw' B2 Fw2 L2 F2 Rw2 B Bw' Dw2 B' Dw' L2 U Lw2 Bw Fw' U2 Bw2 L' Rw2 R' B' Fw' D2 Dw' B' U Fw2
*6. *2U' B' L2 2L' 3R2 U2 B2 2B2 2F 2R B 2D2 2U2 2R2 B' 2F 3R' 2R 2U2 U2 3R' D2 F' R' B2 2D' 3R' 2U' 2F L R' F U L' 3U2 2B2 L' 2U R' 3U' F2 2U L2 2D 3U L 2B' 2L' 3R B' 2B' 3F' 2F F R' D2 2D 2U2 F2 2L' D' F2 2D' 2R 3U 2L' U L 2L R2 3F' 2F' D2 2U F2 2U' F' U2 F' D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *R' F U' R2 F R F U2 F 
*3. *F2 D B2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F U2 L2 F' R D2 F' D2 L U2 (21f)
*4. *L2 D' L Uw2 L' Rw Fw' L R B2 D2 Uw' U' B' Fw' F2 R' F' D' L2 B2 Fw' U' R2 Fw' L' Rw2 R F D Uw' U2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Fw' L U' R
*5. *D2 Dw' Bw R' Dw2 L' Fw Lw2 R U' R2 B' D2 L2 Bw' Fw' U' B2 Fw Dw' U2 Bw2 Fw Lw Bw2 F2 Lw Fw' Lw2 B Rw Fw D' B Bw Fw2 F' Lw Bw' L U' Lw2 B' R D Dw' Uw2 U B2 F2 Lw B' F' Uw2 Bw Lw' U' Lw R Dw2
*6. *B2 D B' L 2R B 2B 2D L' 3U' 2B2 D2 R' U 2B' D B2 F2 2L2 3U2 2B2 3F2 U' R2 2D2 U2 B 2B' 2F F' U L2 2R2 D2 B2 2D2 2B' 3U U L2 2L' 2U F' D' 3U2 3R B D2 3U2 2U U' F2 U' 2R2 R2 2F' D 2D 3U2 R2 3F2 L' D 2D' 3U' 2U2 U' 2L2 R2 2D' 2U' R' 3F L' 2U B2 2B F2 2L R
*7. *2L' 3R2 F2 2R 3U2 3L 2F' 2D' 2B' 3F2 3R' R 3F' 3D2 2L 2U U R 2U2 3L' 3B2 2L 3L 3R2 2D' 3B' R 3F2 3R2 B2 F L2 2L2 R 3U 2F L' 3D' 2F 3L' 2B' R2 2D' 3U' 2L 3R 2R' 3U2 3L2 D' 3U2 L' B 2B 3F' 2F 2D F' L 3R2 2U' 2F2 2L2 2R2 3F2 F 3D' 2R' 2D' R2 F2 2D2 2B 3B 3F' 3R2 2U 3B' R2 F' 2U' F 2L2 3L' R' F2 3U' R' 2U U2 L2 2F' 2D2 3D2 U 2B 3D2 3B 3L 2R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=0 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=2 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=0 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-1 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L' R' L R' U' L' B' U' B U' L U' L' B' r' 
*2. *R' U L U' R' L' R' U' R U' R' U L' U L U u l' b 
*3. *L B' L R B L R' U' L R' L' R U R' L' B 
*4. *U' L' R L' U L' R' U R' L R L' U L B u r 
*5. *R L' U L U' R' U L' U L R L B' u' r' b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,3) (0,-3) (4,3) (2,2) (0,1) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (4,5) (0,4) (0,4) (6,3) (2,3) (6,3) (-3,0)
*2. *(1,-1) (0,-3) (0,3) (6,1) (0,5) (1,0) (6,3) (-2,5) (0,1) (0,2) (4,5) (-2,0) (6,2) (4,2) (0,1) (0,4) (2,0)
*3. *(0,-3) (3,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (-4,2) (-2,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (-4,4) (-4,4) (6,2) (0,4) (-2,0) (1,4) (0,0)
*4. *(1,3) (-3,2) (-3,0) (0,4) (3,0) (-3,4) (2,5) (0,4) (3,2) (-3,0) (6,2) (-4,4) (-4,2) (2,4) (2,2) (0,0)
*5. *(6,0) (0,-3) (6,5) (0,3) (6,4) (3,0) (-3,0) (4,3) (0,5) (-4,0) (0,3) (4,0) (5,0) (0,1) (-2,4) (6,4) (-4,2) (0,0)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 26, 2009)

Michael Erskine (first post  )
*2x2x2:* 37.14, (40.85), (26.93), 27.61, 29.86 = *31.53* (done in a rush - I don't play with the 2x2x2 except for the weekly comp but it's getting embarrassing!)
*3x3x3:* 1:03.01 (couldn't get the timer to stop!), (1:05.78), 55.12, (44.21), 45.08 = *54.50* (not very impressive!)
*4x4x4:* 4:10.59, 4:30.63, (3:43.01) (OLL parity), 5:20.23 (messed up a OLL parity fix), (DNF) = *4:40.5* (not much fun with the 4x4x4 - I'm running late this week hence the DNF)
*5x5x5:* 6:58.65, 6:08.10, 6:38.87, 7:40.92, 7:10.28
*7x7x7:* 18:58.00, 19:19.00, (21:16.00) (I'm not very fast!), (16:05.00) (possible PB  ), 20:51.00 = *19:42.70*
*MegaMinx:* 7:27.11, 8:20.30, (6:43.13), 7:02.50, (8:36.62) = *7:36.64* (all with the cheap minx from DX following overhaul)
*Snake:* (TBA)
*Pyraminx:* 1:24.41, 1:07.10, 6:00.14 (I'm trying to learn a method and it just doesn't work for me!), 40.83, 3:24.37 (same as third solve - method fails or I fail at the method!) 
*3x3x3 With feet:* (TBA)
*2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4 Relay:* (TBA)
*2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5 Relay:* (TBA)

Overall comments: running late this week - too much on at home and work to get everything done. Plus I have a few new puzzles (Clock, Square-1, C4U DIY) to work on. Excuses, excuses...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 26, 2009)

3x3: 16.52 (13.26) 15.98 (19.14) 16.68 = 16.39 *Wow!!!! No lucky cases, I'm just getting really good. PB average of 5 is 15.48.*
2x2: 7.17 6.24 (7.51) (3.21) 6.06 = 6.49 *Good.*
4x4: (1:01.50) 1:10.60(P) (1:16.81)(P) 1:06.15(O) 1:05.65 = 1:07.47 *Very good.*
2x2BLD: 58.76 59.89 1:00.31 = 58.76 *Was hoping for sub-50, acutally.*
Sq-1: 1:08.00 1:04.38 45.91 (43.21) (1:09.23) = 59.43 *Third and fourth were super. Rest had parity... Sub-minute again!*
2-3-4: 1:51.06 *Uuh... had to do the 3x3 part of the 4x4 twice?*
5x5: (1:58.30) (2:15.40) 1:59.52 2:12.07 2:00.19 = 2:03.93 *PB Average!*
Megaminx: 2:15.86 2:13.97 2:16.11 (2:12.49) (2:46.39) = 2:15.31 *Well... It's consistent...*
3x3OH: (46.29) 38.50 35.68 41.89 (29.52) = 38.69 *Okay average, bad SD*
4x4FMC: 126 moves *Fw' U Fw' F Dw R2 Dw' U Rw' R' Dw R2 Dw' D' Lw D' Lw' U2 Rw' U Rw D' Lw2 U2 Lw2 B2 Rw D' Rw2 B2 U' L2 U D L D' F D' F' D Rw F' U B Lw' B L2 B' F' L2 F Lw F2 Rw2 F U' R F' U Rw2 B D L2 x2 U' B U' B2 U' B L' x' U' R U' R' U2 L x U' y2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
Lw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 U2 L2 Uw2 Lw2 z2 
R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R x' y F U' R F' U R L' x' U' F R' U F' R U L U' R2 U L' U' L*
3x3FMC: 49 moves *U F' L U F' U' D2 R D2 x' U2 B U B' U L U L' F' U' L F' L' F2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R y' M' B' R B M B' R' B y F U F' U F U2 F' U2*
2-3-4-5: 3:39.51 *That's a PB *
3x3BLD: DNF (2:44.24) 2:14.92 3:14.83 = 2:14.92 *Nice!*
3x3MTS: 1:33.60 (warmup) 1:14.19 (59.32) 1:09.62 (1:39.62(screwup)) = 1:19.13 *PB average and single! That's my first sub-minute!*


----------



## mande (Mar 26, 2009)

*3x3*
24.66, 22.52, 23.66, (26.49), (22.20) = 23.61
Comment: Good!

*3x3 BLD*
DNF (3:53:11), DNF (3:01:52), 3:49:54 = 3:49:54
Comment: Not happy, off by 4 flipped edges on first cube, 1 3 cycle of edges on 2nd.

*3x3 FMC*
*35 moves*

Solution: D R2 D' R2 U2 F' L' B L' D L2 B L' B L2 B' L' B2 L' B2 L B2 L' B L2 U R' U' L' R B R B' R' B2

Explanation:
2x2x2: D R2 D' R2 U2 F' = 6
2x2x3: L' B L' D = 4
3rd pair: L2 B L' B L2 B' L' = 7
F2L: B2 L' B2 L B2 L' B (L) = 8
OLL: (L) U R' U' L' R B R B' R' B2 = 11
PLL skip!

Comment: Really really lucky. Personal best matched.

*3x3 OH*:
44.80, (60.19), 42.24, (39.91), 52.81 = 46.61
Comment: PB avg! Messed up the second solve. If only the last solve were better...

*3x3 Match*
(1:37:03), 1:28:65, (1:19:77), 1:26:68, 1:30:42 = 1:28:58
Comment: This is fun...

*2x2*
(15.84), 14.50, 12.15, 11.53, (11.18) = 12.73
Comment: I just received my 2x2 and 4x4! I will start doing 4x4 from next week.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 26, 2009)

*2x2:* 11.59, 4.08, 2.92, 2.38, 4.97 = 3.99
2.38 was ortega with cancellations, I could see the whole solve from inspection: y' x' U' R U' R' U2 R' F2 R2, without the cancellations I did it would have been y' x' R / R' U' R U' R' U2 R / R2' F2 R2

*3x3:* 15.27, 15.22, 15.36, 17.23, 17.36 = 15.95
since when am I consistent?

*3x3OH:* 46.56, 24.69, 36.80, 33.91, 31.74 = 34.15
good! 24 was PLL skip, gives you a good idea of how much I need to work on my OH LL

*4x4:* 1:12.39, 1:02.09, 1:02.19, 1:05.80, 1:11.98 = 1:06.66
bad.

*5x5:* 2:10.06, 2:16.44, 2:18.26, 2:10.25, 2:13.84 = 2:13.51
meh.

*sq1:* 19.75, 31.39, 22.20, 25.86, 24.69 = 24.25
meh.

*clock:* 7.38, 8.26, 7.72, 8.36, 8.56 = 8.11
meh.

*3FMC:* 31 moves, see later post for explanation.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm done with these, so I thought I'd post them.

*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:16.93 (8:32), DNF (14:39.19, 7:33), DNF (15:55.87, 8:40) = *16:16.93*
Comment: The second one was off by just 2 X centers. The third one was off by 4 + centers - I forgot to do the last location, and I also appeared to make a mistake somewhere in the + centers I did solve - I'm not sure where.

The second one was fast enough, but I made a stupid mistake. The first one was actually pretty good considering it had both parities and a flipped central. I'm practicing doing 5x5x5's three at a time - I scramble, solve, then immediately apply the next scramble and solve, then immediately apply the third scramble and solve. It's a challenge to do them this close, though, because I get confused which rooms I'm using for memorization. It slows me down a little. So hopefully in competition I won't have that problem.

My accuracy is down a bit - probably around 33% now (like this set of 3). Again, maybe that's because I'm doing them so close together, or maybe it's because I'm going a little faster. I'm encouraged, though, because most of the DNFs are just off by a few pieces.


----------



## byu (Mar 26, 2009)

*2x2*
6.21, (5.97), 7.28, 7.56, (7.92) = 7.01
COMMENT: First 2x2 average! I'm hoping to get sub-7 soon.
*3x3*
19.15, (18.29), (20.19), 19.27, 19.56 = 19.34
COMMENT: Sixth sub-20 average of 5!
*4x4*
1:59.27, 1:52.16, 2:05.19, (1:49.18), (2:19.18) = 1:58.27
COMMENT: Finally sub-2 average. I'm hoping to get consistent sub-2s once my ES4 arrives. I'm still using a Rubiks' brand.
*2x2 BLD*
55.23, 50.29, 49.74 = 49.74
COMMENT: These are my first three tries at 2x2 BLD.
*3x3 BLD*
2:05.19, 1:52.16, 1:56.19 = 1:52.16
COMMENT: Not as good this week as most other weeks. Probably because I'm working on improving my edges right now.
*4x4 BLD*
DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
COMMENT: I am SO bad at this.
*234 Relay*
3:31.69
COMMENT: 4x4 done by 3:00, 3x3 done by 3:20, 2x2 done by 3:31.
*3x3 FMC*
53 moves
CROSS
D' F L U' R U R F2 (8)
SLOT 1
U F U F' (4)
SLOT 2
R' U R U' F' U F (7)
SLOT 3
R' U2 R B' U2 B2 (6)
SLOT 4
U2 B' U B U B' (6)
OLL
F2 D F' U2 F D' F' U2 F' (9)
PLL
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' (13)
COMMENT: First time doing this.
*4x4 FMC*
DNF
COMMENT: I don't believe this! I was at maybe 150 moves, on 3x3 stage during F2L, and I realized that I had white opposite red, and orange opposite yellow! I didn't bother trying to fix it, I was at 58 minutes, and I didn't want to. So, DNF this week, I'll try again next week.
*3x3 OH*
(1:07.45), 57.30, 49.10, 56.23 (47.47) = 54.21
COMMENT: 47.47 is new PB.
*3x3 Multi-BLD*
2/2 in 5:12.19
*3x3 WF*
(DNF), DNF, DNF, (9:15.29), DNF = DNF
COMMENT: Wow, I'm really bad at this....
*3x3 Match The Scramble*
3:12.19, 3:14.27, (3:18.29), (2:25.19), 2:55.76 = 3:07.40
COMMENT: I'm bad at this too....
*Square-1*
(1:17.21), 1:21.56, (1:22.97), 1:20.16, 1:18.22 = 1:19.98
COMMENT: This actually a pretty good average for me.
*Magic*
(1.12), 1.15, 1.19, (1.29), 1.15 = 1.16
COMMENT: I don't practice this much anymore.


----------



## h5n1 (Mar 26, 2009)

3x3: 41.34, 50.82 46.67 51.86 47.21 = *47.58*


----------



## jsh33 (Mar 26, 2009)

3x3: 21.14, 17.72, 26.31, 25.06, 26.08 = 24.09
I think this should be right, I just started using CCT and ther's so many different types of AVG's 

P.S.: Go Mr. Hughey!


----------



## Kian (Mar 26, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm done with these, so I thought I'd post them.
> 
> *5x5x5 BLD:* 16:16.93 (8:32), DNF (14:39.19, 7:33), DNF (15:55.87, 8:40) = *16:16.93*
> Comment: The second one was off by just 2 X centers. The third one was off by 4 + centers - I forgot to do the last location, and I also appeared to make a mistake somewhere in the + centers I did solve - I'm not sure where.
> ...



WR this weekend for you in 5x5 BLD? Maybe two with Multi?


----------



## Edmund (Mar 26, 2009)

3x3 OH:
Average: 36.10
The solves: (40.05), 37.04, 35.75, (33.21), 35.51
Cube: White type (a)
Comment: Pretty good i guess.

2x2 Speed:
Average: 5.87
The solves: 5.91, (6.96), 5.41, (3.61), 6.28
Cube: black eastsheen
Comment: Ill take anything sub-6 but I really have to raise the bar. Trying to learn full CLL (currently ortega/some cll)

2x2 BLD:
Best: 32.46
The solves: 35.68, 33.41, 32.46
Cube: White Eastsheen
Comment: All success. w00t

3x3 Speed:
Average: 18.06
The solves: 16.21, 19.10, (15.60), 18.90, (20.77)
Cube: Diansheng cubesmith stickers
Comment: Good for no warm-up


----------



## pjk (Mar 26, 2009)

Patrick Kelly
*3x3:* 16.05 (15.97) 16.34 16.65 (18.04) => Avg: 16.35
*4x4:* 1:11.80 O (1:06.77 OP) 1:11.47 OP (1:12.90 OP) 1:09.67 OP => Avg: 1:10.98

What a bad set of solves. 3x3 average was horrible, and 4x4 was almost worse. 5 O parities in a row and 4 double parities didn't help either.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 26, 2009)

Kian said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm done with these, so I thought I'd post them.
> ...




i dont think mike is doing 25 cubes in one hour


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 27, 2009)

Gparker said:


> i dont think mike is doing 25 cubes in one hour



Me neither, but I bet he will do more than the current WR.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 27, 2009)

*3x3 OH*: 47.41,(1:16.05), 1:05.80,55.84, (37.86)	= *56.35*
Comment: OH practice helps  the last one was my first LL skip!!!!, i went color neutral for once and it paid off , and the first one was my non lucky pb

*2x2*9.28), (6.39), 8.47, 6.59, 9.16= *8.07*
Comment: eh, it was okay, i need to start practicing again

*3x3*: 28.55, 30.11, (25.56), (35.06), 30.05=*29.57*
Comment: i suck, 2 days ago i did an avg of 20 and never got one sup 30 time. at lest it was sub 30 i guess, i need to practice 

*4x4:*

*5x5*

*2x2 bld*

*3x3 bld:*3 cubes:27.xx
Comment: really nice  i need to try 4

*4x4 bld ?*

*mult bld:*

*3x3 WF:*

*3x3 mts*

*3x3 fmc*

*2-4 relay* 2:21.96
Comment: i can sub 2 this if i practiced 4x4 more


*2-5 relay*

*magic*


----------



## Kian (Mar 27, 2009)

Gparker said:


> i dont think mike is doing 25 cubes in one hour



yeah, like ville said. the 24/24 record will forever be the "Old Style Multi BLD record", however, the new world rankings for multi are here. The WR is currently 4/4 in 28:35, which we all know Mike can beat handily. I hope he does!


----------



## Gparker (Mar 27, 2009)

Kian said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think mike is doing 25 cubes in one hour
> ...



oh i didnt know the results changed lol, my bad and he should easily beat that


----------



## PeterV (Mar 27, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: (18.84), (7.56), 10.79, 12.42, 16.61 = *13.27 avg.*
Comment: Bad/inconsistent average.

3x3x3: 25.62, 28.09, 30.55 (35.06), (25.60) = *28.09 avg.*
Comment: Excellent average! Funny how my 2nd solve time is also my average!

Magic: 1.57, (DNF), (1.51), 1.56, 1.55 = *1.56 avg.*
Comment: Nice Consistent average.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 27, 2009)

Alright! I'll do it! Everyone do it!
4x4x4 FMC:


I'll finish this tomorrow, too much homework now. More to come...

Edits:

Reduction 1:
http://tinyurl.com/d8tcgw

Final solve:
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=f-_U_f2_U...R-_F_L-_R_f_D_r-_R2_D2_L2_F-_D2_f_&cube=4x4x4
47+39= 86 moves.
Decent reduction, very bad 3x3 stage. I'm too out of practice for 3x3 FMC. At least my reduction was better than Baian's.

3x3 OH:

30.25, (33.13), 32.75, 29.97, (28.97) = 30.99 average.
Decent times, but too consistent. I will sub-30 next time.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 27, 2009)

*3x3:* (28.64) 27.41 26.03 (21.56) 23.56 = 25.67
Suckish

*4x4:* (1:36.97) (1:24.42) 1:34.56 1:31.30 1:26.77 = 1:30.88
Last solve I messed up 2 centers, but wound up with a PLL skip to make up for it. I’m not fast at night.

*5x5:* 2:29.31 2:32.88 2:35.88 (2:37.55) (2:39.55) = 2:32.95
Suckish, just like 3x3.

*6x6:* 5:03.72 (4:51.89) (5:13.24) 5:09.94 5:06.90 = 5:05.14
Horrible, only 1 sub-5 (usually a sup-5 is rare) but at least pretty consistent.

*7x7:* (7:57.95) 7:40.08 7:34.74 (7:23.12) 7:25.56 = 7:36.29

*2-4:* 2:01.38

*2-5:* 4:33.83


----------



## Edam (Mar 27, 2009)

*3x3* (19.90),(25.56), 22.77, 22.00, 22.77 = *22.51*

gosh i'm pleased with that. sub20!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 27, 2009)

3x3 One-handed:
1. 22.39
2. (24.45)
3. 20.55
4. 20.05
5. (15.65)
Average: 21.00

Note: My dog ate my quesadilla. I messed up on the 24, it could have been sub-20...did like 7 F2L slots. 15 was PLL skip, both 20s could have been sub-20. These scrambles are easy.


----------



## snowmous (Mar 27, 2009)

*3×3:* (*24.38*), 26.97, (*27.83*), 27.27, 26.88 = 27.04
Good Avg for me.

4×4: 2:54.25, (*3:48.05*), 2:57.72, (*2:29.03*), 2:38.94 = 2.50.30
I feel good, my new PB.


----------



## Matthew (Mar 27, 2009)

*2x2*: 4.75, (4.03), 4.73, 4.14, (6.89) = 4.54


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 27, 2009)

3x3x3
24.51, 21.88, 21.01, 24.03, 19.67= 22.31
Good average time wise, but the solves just seemed so choppy...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 27, 2009)

3x3x3

1) 41.11  
2) 43.47 
3) (46.94)  
4) (33.64)  
5) 42.36 

Average: 42.31
Comment: Bad average 

_______________

2x2x2: 


1)  (20.78)
2) (10.27)  
3) 11.12 
4) 14.91 
5) 13.17 

Average: 14.06
Comment: DAMN! So bad!


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 27, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: 14.39, (13.78), 14.93, (15.01), 14.25 = 14.52
Only one sup-15, and only just at that. Average.

2x2: 5.31, (5.48), 4.26, (2.21), 5.27 = 4.95
Sub 5 =) Fourth scramble was awesome; I got a 9 move solution, non-lucky.

4x4: 1:13.79 OP, (1:08.72 O), (1:16.11 OP), 1:09.96, 1:10.29 = 1:11.35
I say it every week, but I want a Mefferts. Also, nice 

Sq-1:

234: 1:39.89
6-16-78 If I had better lookahead from cube to cube, this would be significantly better =/

OH: (40.71), 50.12, 43.33, (55.49), 47.16 = 46.87
I have no OH cubes, and my normal cubes are a bit stiff for OH.

MMinx: 3:32.97, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Mar 27, 2009)

*3x3* : 50.35, 54.52, 55.96, 49.12, 56.16 = 53.61


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 28, 2009)

4x4BLD: DNF


----------



## Faz (Mar 28, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.45, 3.72, 3.17, (1.56), (5.74) = *3.45*
Eh?
*3x3:* (11.47), 12.72, (16.19), 14.50, 12.81 = *13.34*
Crap
*234:* *1:10.86*
Nice
*4x4:* 58.77, (53.92), 54.61, (1:01.86), 57.69 = *57.02*
Good
*2345:* 3:22.91
Fail 5x5.
*5x5:* (2:05.92), 1:51.48, 1:49.20, (1:39.08), 1:43.33 = *1:48.00*
Parity on every single solve
*7x7:* (8:54.30), (8:02.27), 8:23.58, 8:38.78, DNF = *8:38.89*
Couldn't be bothered doing the last one.
*OH: * 25.02, 25.48, (23.84), (29.69), 28.81 = *26.44*
Nice
*2x2BLD: * DNF, DNF, 30.11 = *30.11*
pfft.
*3x3BLD:* DNF, (did a h perm instead of an e perm grr), DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Arrgh.
*Magic:* 1.40, 1.38, (4.47), 2.15, (1.36) = *1.64*
Meh.
*Megaminx:* 1:36.81, 1:38.34, 1:37.34, (1:41.55), (1:27.08) = *1:37.50*
Bad.*
Sq1:* 37.36, 40.86, (37.25), (51.36), 41.84 = *40.02*
Good
*FMC:* R U’ D’ R’ B U2 B2 z2 U y R U R’ L’ U L2 U L’ U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ y’ R U R’ R B’ R B R2 U2 F R’ F’ R Y’ R’ U’ R Y R2 u R’ U R U’ R u’ R2
*50 moves*


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rubik's cube/3x3x3:
1). 26.35 second (POP)
2). 43.11 second
3). 38.40 second
4). 37.75 second (POP)
5). 35.59 second
Average: 36.24 second

Magic:
1). 2.02 second
2). DNF
3). 2.27 second
4). 2.02 second
5). DNF
Average: DNF

Snake:
1). 7.90 second
2). 6.50 second
3). 5.37 second
4). 5.57 second
5). 6.85 second
Average: 6.44 second

Comment: I use cubetimer, and A-Type DIY. I don't know why I got 2 DNF on magic, well that just crazy. My second solve on 3x3x3 is worst solve ever, and lots of pops. This was my first online competition I been.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 28, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Magic:
> 1). 2.02 second
> 2). DNF
> 3). 2.27 second
> ...



That average looks pretty DNF'ish to me...


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 28, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Magic:
> ...



What do you mean? That my worst solve ever than the Newark(1 DNF) or Fort Lee (No DNF) Official Competition. Maybe I was solving it at night, that why.


----------



## watermelon (Mar 28, 2009)

He means that because there is more than one DNF in your average, the entire average must be DNF, not 2.11 seconds.


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 28, 2009)

watermelon said:


> He means that because there is more than one DNF in your average, the entire average must be DNF, not 2.11 seconds.



Thanks, so the Average should be DNF if there 2 or more DNF on any 5 solves.
Now I get it.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 28, 2009)

_Baian Liu_

*4x4x4 FMC:*

*Scramble:* F2 D2 Uw2 U2 B D' U Fw2 F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 R' Uw' R D' Uw' U F L D Uw U' L' Rw' R D R' F L' R Fw D Rw' R2 D2 L2 F' D2 Fw

*Solution:* U Fw2 U2 B D' Lw B' Lw B' Lw' R Uw' R' L Uw R' Uw R2 B' Uw' L' Uw' L2 Uw D2 R2 D R' Uw' F' D F R U' D' R' Uw D R D Rw2 B R B' L' U' L U Rw2 R F2 D F' U B2 L' U' F' L2 F L F' L2 U' L2 F' L' F2 U' F' U2 F2 U2 F' U' B2 (75)

*Explanation:* 

Premove *D2* to understand.

*Opposite Centers:* U Fw2 U2 B D' Lw B' Lw B' Lw' (*10*)
*Finish Centers:* R Uw' R' L Uw R' Uw R2 B' Uw' L' Uw' L2 Uw (*24*)
*First 6 Edges:* D2 R2 D R' Uw' F' D F R U' D' R' Uw (*36*)
*Finish Edge Pairing:* D R D Rw2 B R B' L' U' L U Rw2 (*48*)
*Pseudo 3x3x4:* R F2 D F' U B2 (*54*)
*Pseudo Triple-X Cross:* L' U' F' L2 F (*59*)
*All but 2 dedge & 3 corner 'orientation':* L F' L' . F2 U2 F' U' (*66*)
*Undo Premove:* B2 (*67*)
*Insert at .:* L' U' L2 F' L' F2 U' F' U2 (*76-1=75*)


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 28, 2009)

That's a really nice solution. Makes me want to see 4x4 FMC as a real event to inspire more people to compete and get even better solves


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 29, 2009)

Mats
2x2:	0:32.56	0:37.97	0:30.60	0:30.93	0:40.30 = 0:33.82
3x3:	0:51.81	1:02.28	1:01.56	0:44.90	1:01.62 = 0:58.33
4x4:	4:14.15	3:46.53	4:56.65	3:42.38	3:39.31 = 3:54.35
5x5:	13:20.25	12:00.50	9:03.69	12:39.13	9:17.56 = 11:19.06
2x2BLD:	1:26.10	1:27.82	1:07.60 = 01:07.60
3x3BLD:	DNF	DNF	2:33.69 = 02:33.69
4x4BLD:	DNF	DNF	DNF = DNF
5x5BLD:	DNF	33:27.00 DNF = 33:27.00
Multi:	2/5 49:32.00 = DNF (5 is a little too much, I was also disturbed)
2-4Rel:	5:29.60 = 05:29.60
2-5Rel:	15:33.43 = 15:33.43

One good 3x3BLD and one good 5x5BLD makes this week ok. 
But too much DNF:s


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 29, 2009)

Damn, Baian, How did you find an insertion that flips 2 edges and 3 corners? :O

And I'm happy with 126 moves...


----------



## Ellis (Mar 29, 2009)

*2x2: *6.37, 6.78, 8.94, (5.27), (10.47) = *7.37*
Last one ruined a good average

*3x3:* 17.61, (16.30), 18.58, (18.75), 17.74 = *17.98*
Meh...

*4x4:* 1:12.93, 1:19.43, (1.33.44), 1:16.21, (1:11.48) = *1:16.19*
yayyy, I FINALLY beat the PB avg/5 that I set in october, that took way too long. And it was only by .08, but still...

*5x5:* 2:11.73, 2:09.67, (2:08.04), (2:19.48) = *2:13.63*
Not so great

*6x6:* (4:52.37), 4:44.47, 4:39.10, 4:32.51, (4:26.11) = *4:38.69*
'sok

*2 3 4 Relay:* 1:40.50
wow... pll skip on 4x4 with no parities, this was fast

*2 3 4 5 Relay:* 4:28.59
arghh


----------



## Novriil (Mar 29, 2009)

Cause I made a huge PB yesterday I decided to take part of this competition.
*3x3x3*
(45.80), 47.58, 50.38, 48.38, (50.48) - 48.52
Very good times and average today. Happy


----------



## MistArts (Mar 29, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Damn, Baian, How did you find an insertion that flips 2 edges and 3 corners? :O
> 
> And I'm happy with 126 moves...



Do this on your cube: R U R2 F R F2 U F U2 

I found this a while ago when experimenting with the Heise method.


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 29, 2009)

2x2: 7.27, (7.44), 6.50, (4.56), 5.84 = 6.53

Terrible  I knew I wouldn’t get as good as last week… The fourth one was nice, though, I could see the whole solve in inspection .

3x3 OH: 52.77, 52.22, (1:00.31), (40.27), 40.40 = 48.46

OMG. Almost TWO sub 40’s  locked up on PLL… Crazyamazing average for me. First sub 50, and second sub 60, first sub 60 was 59 XD.

I don’t really practice OH.

3x3: 25.90, 23.90, (23.52), 26.65, (28.31) = 25.48

 
Magic: 1.80, (1.44), (DNF), 1.97, 1.56 = 1.78

Kinda bad.

Pyraminx: 12.08, 12.18, (8.86), 9.36, (DNF) = 11.21

Something weird happened on the last one.

I haven’t practiced this in so long… Bad average.


AWFUL week for me, except for OH.
I don't feel like doing any more right now.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 29, 2009)

2x2: 9.20 7.84 7.00 4.41(non lucky!!!) 7.53 = 7.43 (great)
3x3: 19.41 24.78 25.28 22.89 22.11 = 23.26 (average)
4x4: 1:35.36 1:26.83 1:42.30 1:23.45 1:26.47 = 1:31.55 (great)
5x5: 3:08.91 3:07.91 3:06.17 3:19.41 3:43.00 = 3:12.07 (pretty good)
3x3OH: 56.63 45.80 46.92 57.13 56.59 = 53.39 (good)
pyraminx: 16.81 11.23 12.02 15.38 11.78 = 13.06 (good)

more to come ... eventually


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 29, 2009)

MistArts said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, Baian, How did you find an insertion that flips 2 edges and 3 corners? :O
> ...



Nice alg! Got anything pure orientation algs?
I had a better reduction by 1 move: 20 moves centers, 27 moves edges, but a horrible 39 moves 3x3 stage. I managed to get a decent 21 move regular Petrus F2L, but the LL was very bad. I ended up doing Antisune+V perm. Niklas+ double sune yielded the same move count. Congrats on your 27 move 3x3 stage.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 30, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



That is the only algorithm I use to orient (and it's reverse and mirror and different angles.) I usually just leave 3, 4, or 5 corners to insert. I just happened to hit this case while doing a sledghammer and forming a 1x2x2 (or 1x3x3 on a 4x4) block.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 30, 2009)

*3FMC:* 31 moves F2 U F2 U2 F' D2 F U' F' D2 L U' L' U R' B' R B D' B' D B' D B2 D' B' D' B' D B D

scramble: D R2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 R' B2 F2 U' F' L B' L2 U2 R'

explanation:

2x2x2: F2 U F2 U, F'

2x2x3: L U' L' U

EO: R' B' R

leave 3 corners: B D' B' D B' D B2 D' B' D' B' D B D

insert U F' D2 F U' F' D2 F at the , to cancel 3 moves.

Kind of disappointing given the start, but it'll have to do. Also, check out this cool forced LL skip I found:

F2 U F2 U F'

L U' L' U

B' D B D' B2 D B2 D2 B' D2

B D' B' L' D L D2 B D B' D L' D' L D (34)


----------



## Kian (Mar 31, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2x2-* (8.69), 6.69, 8.28, (5.35), 7.14 *Average- 7.37*
*3x3x3-* (20.77), (17.23), 20.70, 20.13, 17.96 *Average- 19.60* 
*4x4x4-* (1:33.65), 1:22.22, 1:29.07, (1:15.15), 1:19.03 *Average- 1:23.44*
*5x5x5-* 2:26.84, (2:14.55), (2:27.50), 2:17.45, 2:25.26 *Average- 2:23.18*
*2-4 Relay- 1:43.78*
*2-5 Relay- 4:04.61*
*3x3x3 OH-* 50.91, 44.16, (51.90), (40.10), 45.68 *Average- 46.92*
*3x3x3 BLD*- *4:57.00*, DNF, DNF
*MultiBLD- 2/2 18:03.79* Comment: First success ever!
*3x3x3 FMC- 48 Moves* x2 L B’ u U F R’ u' F’ U’ F2 U’ F’ U’ L’ U L y2 U2 R U R’ U2 R U’ R’ y2 U R2 U2 R U R' U R2 y F U R U’ R’ F’ U B2 U L' R B2 L R' U B2


----------



## cuBerBruce (Mar 31, 2009)

Name: Bruce Norskog

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves: 96 moves*
Solution:
U' Bw Lw' U2 Lw L Fw2 L' Fw' L2 Fw' R' B Dw2 B' Dw' B2 Dw' F' Uw2 B2 Uw F Uw2 L2 Uw'
B' L' U2 L' Dw U' L U L' B U' B' F D F' Dw' L' F' Rw D' L D Rw' D B' L Fw' L' U B' L U' Fw
F L' B2 L F' L' B' R B U2 L R' F2 L' R B' R' D' B U' B2 D' R2 D2 U2 B U B' U B R' B' R2 B' D B R'

Explanation:
Centers (26):
1st face: U' Bw Lw' U2 Lw
2nd face: L Fw2 L' Fw' L2 Fw'
3rd face: R' B Dw2 B' Dw' B2 Dw'
Remaining faces: F' Uw2 B2 Uw F Uw2 L2 Uw'

Edge Pairing (33):
1st 7 pairs: B' L' U2 L' Dw U' L U L' B U' B' F D F' Dw'
3 more pairs: L' F' Rw D' L D Rw'
2 remaining pairs: D B' L Fw' L' U B' L U' Fw

3x3x3 phase - described as a 3x3x3 solve (37):
2x2x2: . L' B .. D' B U' B2
2x2x3 (and more): D' R2 D2 U2 B U B' U
9-edge, 5-corner skeleton: B R' B' R2 B' D B R'
Insert corner 3-cycle at ".": F L' B2 L F' L' B2 L
Insert edge 3-cycle at "..": R B (U2 L R' F2 L' R) B' R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 36 moves*
Comment: 36 is also the order of the scramble. 
Solution: F2 U F2 U F' B' L' B L D' B2 D B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L B L' D' B' R' B R D U2 F' U B2 U' F U B2 U B2
Explanation:
2x2x2: F2 U F2 U F'
2x2x3: B' L' B L
F2L minus 1 slot: D' B2 D B2 D' B2 D2
F2L: B2 L B L'
Orient edges: D' B' R' B R D
Orient corners: U2 F' U B2 U' F U B2 U
PLL: B2


----------



## Escher (Mar 31, 2009)

2x2
4.28, 3.86, 3.27, (1.86), (5.31) = 3.80
decent average, nasty sup 5 though.

3x3
15.48, 15.16, 15.06, (15.41), (13.54) = 15.21
Hmm... only one sub 15. SD of 0.15. 

4x4
(1:25.92), 1:20.40, (1:06.17), 1:21.20, 1:21.25 = 1:20.95
Disgusting... I really have been neglecting 4x4. Reasonably good single though, and i have no idea where it came from. 

2x2 BLD
17.05+, 12.43+, DNF = 12.43
the second one pleasantly surprised me 

3x3 OH

28.19, (36.15), 34.35, 35.85, (26.26) = 32.80
alright for something i don't do that much, a good single.

2x2 - 4x4 Relay

1:37.86
good 4x4 part 

cba with Pyra this week, its a boring puzzle that i'm rubbish at... 

Overall a decent entry, shame about the 4x4 though.
EDIT - oh yeah, david, you can blame fazrulz this week


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 1, 2009)

rest of my results...
square-1: 1:38.05 1:33.49 1:27.19 1:37.55 1:15.20 = 1:32.74 (lol)
snake: 10.64 11.32 33.73(don't ask) 11.43 10.64 = 11.13
magic: 1.64 1.80 DNF 1.48 1.90 = 1.78 (I hate magic)
megaminx: 4:17.11 3:34.11 4:05.00 3:57.86 4:45.86 = 4:10.06
2x2-4x4: 2:22.29 (ehhh)
2x2-5x5: 5:37.34 (good)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.95*
13.90, (13.17), (16.23), 13.76, 14.19 

*3x3x3 OH: 32.09*
(33.27), 30.31, 32.94, 33.03, (29.01) 

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF*
DNF(1:59.19), DNF (2:49.23), DNF (2:16.28)

*4x4x4: 1:16.85*
(1:15.36), 1:16.72 [O], 1:16.18, (1:23.76)[OP], 1:17.65 [P]

*5x5x5: 2:17.42*
2:12.74, 2:18.83, (2:25.18), (2:07.05), 2:20.68,

*square-1: 1:16.41*
(1:24.52)[P], (1:08.54), 1:12.94, 1:15.22,1: 1:21.06 [P]


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 1, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* (12.36), 9.11, 9.90, (5.47), 8.16 = *9.06*
good.

*3x3x3 :* 27.08, 30.55, (26.02), (32.47), 27.03 = *28.22*
also good

*4x4x4 :* 2:38.55, 2:40.71, (2:25.50), (3:54.41), 2:56.41 = *2:45.22*
I gave up halfway through the fourth.

*5x5x5 :* 5:37.96, 5:50.97, (7:38.86), 5:50.00, (4:54.21) = *5:46.31*
urgh on the third one. 

*2x2x2 BLD :*DNF, 2:17.81, DNF = *2:17.81*
poor

*3x3x3 BLD :*DNF, DNF, 4:37.94 = *4:37.94*
too many DNFs lately, but the successes are normally good times for me. 

*3x3x3 Match :* 2:07.58, 2:06.66, 2:02.34, (1:53.36), (3:06.41) = *2:05.53*

*2-3-4 relay : 3:17.44*

*2-3-4-5 relay : 8:35.88*

*Pyraminx :* (27.09), 34.83	, 33.78, 31.86, (39.78) = *33.49*

*Snake :* 4.16, 5.27, 4.53, 4.96, 5.71 = *4.92*
good


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2009)

No 6x6x6 BLD or 7x7x7 BLD this week; I was concentrating on practicing lots of 5x5x5 BLD for the Ohio Open. That didn't work out too well for me, I guess. 

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.72, 8.96, 12.34, 7.34, 8.88 = *9.85*
*3x3x3:* 27.59, 27.78, 28.13, 30.90, 22.25 = *27.83*
*4x4x4:* 1:41.68, 1:59.33 (O), 1:51.83 (P), 2:00.02 (OP), 1:37.02 (O) = *1:50.95*
*5x5x5:* 2:41.68, 2:39.47, 2:26.75, 2:15.27, 2:21.58 = *2:29.27*
Comment: Wow – 2:15!
*6x6x6:* 5:50.55 (P), 5:07.58, 4:50.11, 5:12.93 (O), 5:33.56 (O) = *5:18.02*
*7x7x7:* 7:25.88, 8:20.56, 8:00.91, 7:25.84, 7:52.91 = *7:46.57*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 48.15, 57.96, 41.81 = *41.81*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:13.25, 2:13.72, 2:06.09 = *2:06.09*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:13.97 (4:36), DNF (8:14.31, 3:56), DNF (9:29.81, 4:13) = *9:13.97*
Comment: Second one off by 3 corners mispermuted; third one off by 2 wings.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:16.93 (8:32), DNF (14:39.19, 7:33), DNF (15:55.87, 8:40) = *16:16.93*
Comment: Second one off by 2 X centers; third one off by 4 + centers.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *5/5 = 5 points, 25:57.40* (16:22)
Comment: Wow, 5 is just so easy - it feels like cheating to do just 5. 
*3x3x3 OH:* 47.16, 55.80, 49.09, 1:07.53, 55.25 = *53.38*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:26.66, 2:08.06, 2:08.78, 2:04.11, 2:06.34 = *2:07.73*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:04.79, 1:22.87, 1:55.09, 2:16.50, 1:52.83 = *1:57.57*
*2-4 relay:* *2:33.25* (none)
*2-5 relay:* *5:25.78* (O)
*2-6 relay:* *11:26.42* (none, none)
*2-7 relay:* *19:20.64* (none, OP)
*Magic:* 3.18, 2.91, 2.50, 2.30, 2.59 = *2.67*
*Master Magic:* 5.40, 4.88, 5.15, 4.27, 4.21 = *4.77*
*Clock:* 18.08, 31.72, 24.41, 24.53, 30.30 = *26.41*
*MegaMinx:* 3:35.48, 3:38.84, 2:48.97, 2:47.82, 2:42.48 = *3:04.09*
*Pyraminx:* 22.97, 40.91, 17.03, 23.41, 21.84 = *22.74*
*Square-1:* 2:14.47 (P), 56.21 (P), 1:12.16 (P), 1:07.09 (P), 1:14.81 (P) = *1:11.35*
Comment: Awful. Forgot the E perm on the first one. I warmed up with 10 consecutive sub-minute solves, and then did this. 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*
F2 U F2 U F’ L U’ L’ U B’ L2 D R2 D’ L2 D R2 B D2 B2 D2 B D’ B D2 B2 L B L’ F L’ F’ D’ F D L D’ F’ D2
2x2x2: F2 U F2 U F’
2x2x3: L U’ L’ U
3x cross: B’ . D B D2 B2 D2 B
4th pair: D’ B D2 B2 L B L’
OLL: F L’ F’ D’ F D L D’ F’
AUF: D2
insert at .: L2 D R2 D’ L2 D R2 D’
D D’ cancel after insertion.
Comment: I found this (including the insertion) after just 18 minutes. Then I couldn’t find anything better even though I had lots of promising starts.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* DNS


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 multiBLD: DNS


If I had known that I wouldn't have gone for five! 

It was very sad to see that you didn't succeed at bigBLD. More persons than I
thought so, it was clear from the chat-room comments on both 4BLD & 5BLD.
But it was very nice to be able to follow you and your daughters live at the Ohio web site.

Forum Comp: I also did BLD MTS in this contest.
Match the scramble: dnf, dnf, dnf, dnf, dnf :confused:
Twice I scrambled the already scrambled cube. Three times I got parity which I have not yet thought out how to handle backwards. I know, it is just to do all moves exactly in reverse order, but my hands and brain does not cooperate at that yet. My brain is busy reversing the cubies.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 multiBLD: DNS
> ...


I put "DNS" instead of "DNS yet" because I'm not sure if I'll get to it. But I still might - depends on how busy things are tonight and whether or not Arnaud beats me with the next one. It's been hard getting to everything because of practice plus the trip.



MatsBergsten said:


> It was very sad to see that you didn't succeed at bigBLD. More persons than I thought so, it was clear from the chat-room comments on both 4BLD & 5BLD. But it was very nice to be able to follow you and your daughters live at the Ohio web site.


Thanks, Mats. I saw some of the comments as they went up on the screen - thanks to everyone who was watching. It was very disappointing - I just couldn't seem to hit a big cube BLD solve to save my life last weekend. But it was a lot of fun participating with my daughters all weekend - we had lots of fun, even if the BLD was a total disaster for me. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there still time to add results? Right, I'm doing a few more then!


----------



## guusrs (Apr 1, 2009)

fmc: R F2 U2 R2 F' B R B2 R2 U R' U R U R' U R U R U' R' D' F' U' F2 R' F' R2 U' R' U2 (*31*)

explanation:
2x2x3: R F2 U2 R2 F' B R B2 (8)
F2L: R2 U R' U R U R' U R U R U' R' D' (22) 
LL: F' U' F2 R' F' R2 U' R' U2 (31)
good start, poor ending 
Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Damn, Baian, How did you find an insertion that flips 2 edges and 3 corners? :O
> 
> And I'm happy with 126 moves...


Uhm, that insertion looks like a "normal" (mirrored) OLL to me: L' U' L2 F' L' F2 U' F' U2 

I am guessing he knows this OLL (or its inverse): R U R2 F R F2 U F

Coincedence? Guus just used that exact OLL in his "poor ending"


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2009)

I went ahead and added everything above except 4x4x4 fewest moves. Mats made me feel guilty about multi, so I decided to do a quick one. 5 cubes seems so easy when you're used to doing 10. Maybe I should have just done 5 at Ohio, huh?


----------



## byu (Apr 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I went ahead and added everything above except 4x4x4 fewest moves. Mats made me feel guilty about multi, so I decided to do a quick one. 5 cubes seems so easy when you're used to doing 10. Maybe I should have just done 5 at Ohio, huh?



Maybe. I was so confident that I was going to do the most events this week, I was doing 13, I think. Then you show up and do around 20! Maybe I should get a 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2009)

byu said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I went ahead and added everything above except 4x4x4 fewest moves. Mats made me feel guilty about multi, so I decided to do a quick one. 5 cubes seems so easy when you're used to doing 10. Maybe I should have just done 5 at Ohio, huh?
> ...



I think you should! For me, bigger cubes are just so much more fun!


----------



## byu (Apr 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I might get a 5x5, but I'm only going to get a 5x5 once I finally solve a 4x4 blindfolded for the first time. That's my rule. (and I won't get a 6x6 until I solve a 5x5 blindfolded for the first time)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I went ahead and added everything above except 4x4x4 fewest moves. Mats made me feel guilty about multi, so I decided to do a quick one. 5 cubes seems so easy when you're used to doing 10. Maybe I should have just done 5 at Ohio, huh?



 Multi ownage???


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2009)

byu said:


> I might get a 5x5, but I'm only going to get a 5x5 once I finally solve a 4x4 blindfolded for the first time. That's my rule. (and I won't get a 6x6 until I solve a 5x5 blindfolded for the first time)



I think that's a great rule! Hopefully that means you'll own a 7x7x7 in a few months, right?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 2, 2009)

Where's weekly no. 14? I planned on doing a lot today, but it'll have to wait to... Tomorrow?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, feeling the same. With nothing else to do I start with the results of this week, so if any one of you are adding some results, make a new post instead of editing an old. (If you do that send me a message or I might miss it)


----------



## Edmund (Apr 2, 2009)

i edited an old quote yesterday. so u may have missed those


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2009)

My pc with the weekly competition programs is broken. I have restored them from a backup and will generate everything now


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> My pc with the weekly competition programs is broken. I have restored them from a backup and will generate everything now



It's been nearly 1/2 an hour, maybe AvGalen is having trouble with the scramble generation software.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2009)

byu said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > My pc with the weekly competition programs is broken. I have restored them from a backup and will generate everything now
> ...


Cube Explorer wasn't in the backup. Downloading it is easy, but regenerating the pruning tables takes a while on an old laptop.

Also, I have reviewed which events to delete by looking at the number of competitors from the last weeks (7 to 12). Events with < 4 * 6 competitors will be cancelled
*2x2x2 Blindfolded; 6,6,10,8,11,11* 
*3x3x3 Match the scramble; 2,5,4,6,5,7*
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves; 3,0,2,1,2,2
**2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay; 5,14,12,11,15,14
**2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay; 5,8,8,8,9,11
**2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay; 3,3,1,2,1,5
**2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay; 2,2,0,2,1,5
Snake; 2,4,4,3,4,3*


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

NO! 4x4 FMC is gone....


----------



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

When more people have v-cubes the two largest relays should be re-instated.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 3, 2009)

Snake has gone? NO!

I was unbeaten too.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2009)

Only the 5 real solves
2x2x2: 6.41 7.21 7.72 6.69 6.71 = 6.87
3x3x3: 19.00 25.81 24.25 25.91 23.91 = 24.66
4x4x4: 1:14.30 1:37.19 1:25.93 1:35.83 1:13.27 = 1:25.35
5x5x5: 2:24.72 2:14.27 2:04.71 2:19.09 2:24.11 = 2:19.16
6x6x6: 4:06.97 4:15.78 4:34.59 6:19.61 4:42.02 = *4*:30.80
7x7x7: 6:59.56 7:18.55 7:05.34 6:58.90 7:04.15 = 7:03.02
2x2x2_bf: 57.25 DNF DNF = 57.25
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNS DNS = DNF
3x3x3_oh: 38.03 46.93 43.44 31.38 37.56 = 39.68
3x3x3_match: 1:04.58 1:06.66 1:08.34 1:15.69 1:21.19 = 1:10.23
333_FMC: DNF
Inverse scramble (horrible): R U2 L2 B L' F U F2 B2 R L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 D'
Premove U' 
L2 B L2 B2
L2 D' L F'
D F2 L U2 L' U2 L
F U L' F2 L
F2 leaves a 3-cycle of corners and a 3-cycle of edges.
I had 30 minutes left, but never used them to find the insertion(s)
234-Relay: 2:16.80
2345-Relay: 4:15.90
23456-Relay: 8:38.86
234567-Relay: 15:29.80
Magic: 1.65 2.21 1.97 2.86 1.65 = 1.94
Master Magic: 5.83 5.18 6.27 5.91 7.21 = 6.00
Clock: 15.18 18.13 15.53 16.41 15.55 = 15.83
MegaMinx: 3:22.50 3:32.50 3:11.83 4:04.06 3:41.86 = 3:32.29
PyraMinx: 15.06 14.69 8.02 17.94 9.50 = 13.08
Square-1: 57.11 1:08.06 49.16 1:07.80 58.09 = 1:01.00

Didn't have/make time do finish 3_BF and 3_FMC. MegaMinx in the dark is still horrible. And a new (stiff, but non-popping 6x6x6 makes a lot of difference)


----------



## Ellis (Apr 3, 2009)

big relays gone? nooo


----------



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

AVG, look at your 6x6 times/average.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 3, 2009)

lol good catch


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 3, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Snake has gone? NO!
> 
> I was unbeaten too.



Dang, that event was the best, WE WANT SNAKE! WE WANT SNAKE!


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 3, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Snake has gone? NO!
> ...



I was about to win. IT GONE!!! NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for pointing out the 6x6x6 average.

But please, not the "I don't want event XXX to go" reactions again. We had that discussion at the beginning of februari and I gave everyone the chance to compete.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2009)

*Order at tied average results*

I just want to be sure I understand rule 9f14 correctly when there are more than one competitor with the same average time in most of our events. All those which is Average of 5. 

The rule says that the best result then decides. That must be the best one that is already removed from the average or the best of those three that is included in the average.

Example: 

Person A: 10.00 12.00 13.00 14.00 20.00, Average 13.00
Person B: 11.00 11.50 13.00 14.50 19.00, Average 13.00

Is Person A:s best time 10.00, so he wins over Person B who has 11.00
OR is Person A:s best time 11.50 so he loses to Person B who has 11.50?

I need this info to order ties for the Quarterly Summary.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2009)

Mats, being an engineer, I naturally decided to find empirical data. From the European Championship 2008, in 2x2x2 there were the following placings:
11	Gaël Dusser	3.61 6.25 France	6.09 3.61 7.27 6.31 6.36
12	Bence Barát	5.63 6.25 Hungary	6.03 7.50 5.63 5.77 6.96

As you can see, Gaël had the faster single (3.61 vs. 5.63), but Bence had the faster of the times that counted after throwing out the best and worst (5.77 vs. 6.09). Gaël was placed higher. So I would therefore conclude that the fastest single (the one that gets thrown out from the average) breaks the tie. If not, then it would mean that the WCA database display has a bug.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 3, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> I just want to be sure I understand rule 9f14 correctly when there are more than one competitor with the same average time in most of our events. All those which is Average of 5.
> 
> The rule says that the best result then decides. That must be the best one that is already removed from the average or the best of those three that is included in the average.
> 
> ...



Person A would win, it goes by fastest time over all, not fastest counting time.


Although if we are determining overall rankings, and not the winner of individual competitions, shouldn't a tie just be a tie? I think the tiebreaker only applies during competitions, and that those two competitors would be given the same world rank afterwards. I'm not sure if this applies in this situation, since I don't really know how the quarterly report works.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Although if we are determining overall rankings, and not the winner of individual competitions, shouldn't a tie just be a tie? I think the tiebreaker only applies during competitions, and that those two competitors would be given the same world rank afterwards. I'm not sure if this applies in this situation, since I don't really know how the quarterly report works.



Arnaud has stipulated that you are awarded points after the order in each event. Nr 1 of 20 gets 20, the second (runner up) 19, third 18 and so on. (+ participation points).
So order is of importance here, in each Weekly contest as well as in the summary. But I have not included this in the program for either each weeks results or the quarterly summary. 



Mike Hughey said:


> Mats, being an engineer, I naturally decided to find empirical data.



Smart!  Why didn't I think of that?

I can think of some amendments to the rules, such as points for ties and the size of participation points being a function of the number or competitors (obviously it's not the same to get 10 for FMC participation when there are 15 competitors in total as when it is say 50. (Cause the the winner of 3x3 where almost all participates gets 50+ points).

But, it is just for fun anyway, so I will try to do this according to those rules that we have now. But you have to wait a little longer, I am not ready with ties for FMC and extra points for Multi yet...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2009)

*Results week 2009-13*

*2x2x2*(21)

 3.45 fazrulz
 3.80 Escher
 3.99 Vault312
 4.54 Matthew
 4.95 MTGjumper
 5.87 Edmund
 6.49 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.54 Yalow
 6.87 AvGalen
 7.02 byu
 7.36 Ellis
 7.37 Kian
 7.46 hippofluff
 8.07 Gparker
 9.06 cookingfat
 9.85 Mike Hughey
 12.73 mande
 13.07 Yes, We Can!
 13.27 PeterV
 31.54 msemtd
 33.82 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(31)

 13.34 fazrulz
 13.95 Sa967St
 14.52 MTGjumper
 15.21 Escher
 15.95 Vault312
 16.35 pjk
 16.39 trying-to-speedcube...
 17.98 Ellis
 18.07 Edmund
 19.33 byu
 19.60 Kian
 22.31 Lord Voldemort
 22.51 Edam
 23.26 hippofluff
 23.61 mande
 24.09 jsh33
 24.66 AvGalen
 25.48 Yalow
 25.67 jcuber
 27.04 snowmous
 27.83 Mike Hughey
 28.09 PeterV
 28.22 cookingfat
 29.57 Gparker
 37.25 shoot1510
 42.31 Yes, We Can!
 48.23 h5n1
 48.78 Novriil
 53.61 alifiantoadinugroho
 54.40 msemtd
 58.33 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(18)

 57.02 fazrulz
 1:06.66 Vault312
 1:07.47 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:10.98 pjk
 1:11.35 MTGjumper
 1:16.19 Ellis
 1:16.85 Sa967St
 1:20.95 Escher
 1:23.44 Kian
 1:25.35 AvGalen
 1:29.55 hippofluff
 1:30.88 jcuber
 1:50.95 Mike Hughey
 1:58.87 byu
 2:45.22 cookingfat
 2:50.30 snowmous
 3:54.35 MatsBergsten
 4:40.48 msemtd
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:48.00 fazrulz
 2:03.93 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:11.68 Ellis
 2:13.51 Vault312
 2:17.42 Sa967St
 2:19.16 AvGalen
 2:23.18 Kian
 2:29.27 Mike Hughey
 2:35.44 jcuber
 3:12.08 hippofluff
 5:46.31 cookingfat
 6:55.93 msemtd
11:19.06 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 4:30.80 AvGalen
 4:38.69 Ellis
 5:06.85 jcuber
 5:18.02 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(5)

 7:03.02 AvGalen
 7:33.46 jcuber
 7:46.57 Mike Hughey
 8:38.89 fazrulz
19:42.67 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 21.00 EmersonHerrmann
 26.44 fazrulz
 30.99 fanwuq
 32.09 Sa967St
 32.80 Escher
 34.15 Vault312
 36.10 Edmund
 38.69 trying-to-speedcube...
 39.68 AvGalen
 46.62 mande
 46.87 MTGjumper
 46.92 Kian
 48.46 Yalow
 53.38 Mike Hughey
 53.38 hippofluff
 54.21 byu
 56.35 Gparker
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:07.73 Mike Hughey
 DNF byu
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 12.43 Escher
 30.11 fazrulz
 32.46 Edmund
 41.81 Mike Hughey
 49.74 byu
 57.25 AvGalen
 58.76 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:07.60 MatsBergsten
 2:17.81 cookingfat
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 1:52.16 byu
 2:06.09 Mike Hughey
 2:14.92 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:33.69 MatsBergsten
 3:49.54 mande
 4:37.94 cookingfat
 4:57.00 Kian
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF Sa967St
 DNF fazrulz
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 9:13.97 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Rubixcubematt
 DNF byu
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

16:16.93 Mike Hughey
33:27.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

5/5 Mike Hughey
3/3 Gparker
2/2 byu
2/2 Kian
2/5 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 1:10.23 AvGalen
 1:19.14 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:28.58 mande
 1:57.57 Mike Hughey
 2:05.53 cookingfat
 3:07.41 byu
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:10.86 fazrulz
 1:37.86 Escher
 1:39.89 MTGjumper
 1:40.50 Ellis
 1:43.78 Kian
 1:51.06 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:01.38 jcuber
 2:16.80 AvGalen
 2:21.96 Gparker
 2:22.29 hippofluff
 2:33.25 Mike Hughey
 3:17.44 cookingfat
 3:31.69 byu
 5:29.60 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 3:22.91 fazrulz
 3:39.51 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:04.61 Kian
 4:15.90 AvGalen
 4:28.59 Ellis
 4:33.83 jcuber
 5:25.78 Mike Hughey
 5:37.34 hippofluff
 8:35.88 cookingfat
15:33.43 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(2)

 8:38.86 AvGalen
11:26.42 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(2)

15:29.80 AvGalen
19:20.64 Mike Hughey
*Magic*(8)

 1.16 byu
 1.56 PeterV
 1.64 fazrulz
 1.78 Yalow
 1.78 hippofluff
 1.94 AvGalen
 2.67 Mike Hughey
 DNF shoot1510
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.77 Mike Hughey
 6.00 AvGalen
*Snake*(3)

 4.92 cookingfat
 6.31 shoot1510
 11.13 hippofluff
*Clock*(3)

 8.11 Vault312
 15.83 AvGalen
 26.41 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(6)

 11.21 Yalow
 13.06 hippofluff
 13.08 AvGalen
 22.74 Mike Hughey
 33.49 cookingfat
 1:58.63 msemtd
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:37.50 fazrulz
 2:15.31 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:04.09 Mike Hughey
 3:32.29 AvGalen
 4:06.66 hippofluff
 7:36.64 msemtd
 DNF MTGjumper
*Square-1*(8)

 24.25 Vault312
 40.02 fazrulz
 59.43 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:01.00 AvGalen
 1:11.35 Mike Hughey
 1:16.41 Sa967St
 1:19.98 byu
 1:32.74 hippofluff
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

31 guusrs
31 Vault312
35 mande
36 cuBerBruce
39 Mike Hughey
48 Kian
49 trying-to-speedcube...
50 fazrulz
53 byu
DNF  AvGalen
*4x4x4 fewest moves*(5)

75 MistArts
86 fanwuq
96 cuBerBruce
126 trying-to-speedcube...
DNF  byu

*Contest results*

216 Mike Hughey
214 fazrulz
199 trying-to-speedcube...
194 AvGalen
153 byu
140 Vault312
128 Kian
112 Escher
104 Ellis
100 hippofluff
99 MTGjumper
94 Sa967St
77 mande
76 cookingfat
74 jcuber
69 Edmund
68 MatsBergsten
56 Yalow
48 pjk
47 Gparker
38 msemtd
38 fanwuq
35 cuBerBruce
26 PeterV
23 Lord Voldemort
22 Edam
22 snowmous
21 EmersonHerrmann
20 Matthew
20 MistArts
20 guusrs
19 jsh33
15 Yes, We Can!
15 shoot1510
8 h5n1
8 Rubixcubematt
7 Novriil
6 alifiantoadinugroho


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 3, 2009)

I think something may have gone wrong when you added the tiebreaker to your script, because Guus and I should actually be tied for first place in FMC, but I think he ended up ahead of me because he comes first alphabetically.

Edit: All of the BLD DNFs should be tied as well, but it appears that they are not in alphabetical order.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been wondering, what do the points do?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> I think something may have gone wrong when you added the tiebreaker to your script, because Guus and I should actually be tied for first place in FMC, but I think he ended up ahead of me because he comes first alphabetically.



You are given points as equally shared first place. But as I cannot format in this "lousy environment" the place digits are not given by me. I only give list elements in order.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I have been wondering, what do the points do?



They magically  sum themselves to a weekly total. 

And those total sum themselves to a quarterly / annual summary. (we hope)

And those summaries you may interpret as some kind of ranking in each event. 
Or in some cases (e.g. mine ) just as well as a statistic of diligence.

If this was three days ago  I should have mentioned that each point equals one dollar or one euro at the end of the year. But aprils fool is past.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 3, 2009)

So we've had a quarter year now, are we going to get a ranking list of the total points for the last 13 weeks?


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 3, 2009)

For 2x2, am I allow to use a K8 Ball. It like a 2x2, but it in a shape of a sphere.
Because I don't a cube kind, I'll buy later on in the future at C4Y.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

Let me clear this up for you-


shoot1510 said:


> For 2x2, am I allowed to use a K8 Ball? As you can see in the picture, it is like a 2x2, but it in a shape of a sphere.
> Because I don't have a 2x2 cube, I'll have to buy one soon from C4Y.



Better?

To answer your question, no, I don't think you can. You may be able to mod it though, to make it cube-shaped.


----------



## Kian (Apr 3, 2009)

Argh. I was one of the people that tied! Ellis and I each had a 7.37 2x2 average. I assume you put his down as 7.36 in the contest results because I lose the tiebreaker and it's just easier for whatever process you use to order us.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> So we've had a quarter year now, are we going to get a ranking list of the total points for the last 13 weeks?



In a separate thread


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2009)

Kian said:


> Argh. I was one of the people that tied! Ellis and I each had a 7.37 2x2 average. I assume you put his down as 7.36 in the contest results because I lose the tiebreaker and it's just easier for whatever process you use to order us.



Actually I do not know. I must look into this in the near future. But now I must sleep.


----------



## Faz (Apr 4, 2009)

arrgh!!! Mike beat me by one point!!!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 4, 2009)

wheres my 3/3 multi?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 4, 2009)

Gparker said:


> wheres my 3/3 multi?



Sorry, the program and I missed it (the reason being that it says 3x3bld, not multi.)
I'll correct it tonight. 

Edit: Done! (Nice Multi by the way)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 4, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> arrgh!!! Mike beat me by one point!!!



If there's any consolation the margin became twice as large


----------



## vloc15 (Apr 9, 2009)

*3x3x3*
1. 23.62 
2. 25.91 
3. 20.34
4. 24.52 
5. 29.32


----------



## Faz (Apr 16, 2009)

vloc15 said:


> *3x3x3*
> 1. 23.62
> 2. 25.91
> 3. 20.34
> ...



There is not enough fail in the world to give you.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 16, 2009)

That's kinda harsh dontcha think?


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

Emerson, considering he did this twice before, and was asked not to compete in closed competitions..... No


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Twice? He did it more than that


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 17, 2009)

Well I didn't know


----------

